

If you want to teach, isn’t it only fair to learn a few things first? - bendmorris
http://software-carpentry.org/2012/06/if-you-want-to-teach-isnt-it-only-fair-to-learn-a-few-things-first/

======
tzs
> Of course, we could cut some corners here. She could download the data as a
> CSV file, load it into Excel, define a couple of new columns to hold the
> Kelvin equivalents of the Celsius temperatures, and then plot a graph

Why does she need to convert to Kelvin? She's trying to compare differences in
average temperatures. Wouldn't that be the same in Celsius?

~~~
hardwear
>the gap between the average annual temperatures

She is probably using the percent difference, where an absolute zero scale
should be used.

